# Mounting NTFS volumes from a DE



## IncompetentSpoon (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,

I've set up a fresh 10.1-RELEASE installation with Xfce4 desktop. I have a couple of NTFS drives (USB and SATA) that I'd like to be able to mount on demand in Thunar. In Linux I have to install thunar-volman and gvfs to make that work, which is not the case in FreeBSD. I have subsequently installed KDE4, which apparently included whatever was required for the drives to show up in file managers of both KDE and Xfce.

However, when clicking to mount any of the NTFS-drives, I get an "Operation not supported by device" error. It's the same error that occurs if I try to mount the drives from the console with the `mount` command. I can mount them from the console with `ntfs-3g /dev/blah /mnt/blah`. What should be fixed for the file managers to be able to mount the drives?

I have sysutils/fusefs-ntfs installed and fuse.ko module loaded.

Thanks!


----------



## j7j3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I personally mount the two NTFS jobbies I have in fstab as they are serving files anyway so are never removed. Do you have fusefs_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf?


----------

